# Flügel um sonst



## Sephos (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo liebe Buffed-Freunde ,

Als ich mich heute in Diablo eingeloggt habe , habe ich nach einigen Spielminuten eine Nachricht erhalten. Ich hab von Blizzard die goldenen Flügel bekommen die man als RoS-Vorbesteller bekommen sollte. Ich hab RoS aber nicht vorbestellt , ich habs ganz normal im Handel gekauft.
Nun frage ich mich ob es ein Fehler ist und wenn ja soll ich melden ?


----------



## Greendesert (15. Mai 2014)

Ich habe auch RoS ganz normal im Handel gekauft und hatte sie nach der Installation per Post bekommen. Freu dich einfach drüber


----------



## Sephos (15. Mai 2014)

Klar freue ich mich  ich habe RoS jedoch seit dem release und finde es  merkwürdig dass ich die Flügel erst jetzt bekommen habe  
Ich will nur nicht dass mein Account gesperrt wird , weil ich es"verschwiegen" habe


----------



## Greendesert (15. Mai 2014)

Ok ist schon komisch das du sie jetzt erst bekommen hast, aber dein Account dürfte nicht gebannt werden, wenn der Fehler bei seitens Blizzard liegt


----------



## Wynn (15. Mai 2014)

warscheinlich bug durch den patch wird dann halt wieder entfernt


----------



## Greendesert (15. Mai 2014)

Oder er kann sie behalten. Meine hab ich wie gesagt auch noch ohne Vorbestellung.


----------



## Königmarcus (15. Mai 2014)

Hmm wann hast du denn den Spielcode aktiviert? Weil bei Blizzard bedeutete die Vorbestellung, dass du den Spielcode bis zu einem bestimmten Datum registriert haben musstest, damit du die Flügel bekommen konntest.


----------



## Variolus (16. Mai 2014)

Jeder, der sein Spiel bis zum 31. März aktiviert hatte, sollte die Flügel bekommen. Somit hatte jeder Kunde 6 Tage Zeit, seine Flügel abzugreifen. Warum du sie dann erst so spät erhalten hattest, ist hingegen schon etwas merkwürdig. Entweder einfach übersehen (mir ist die entsprechende Nachricht auch erst nach 2 Tagen intensiven Spielens aufgefallen ^^) oder es war ein Bug. In dem Fall könnten sie dir höchstens wieder weggenommen werden. Auffallen sollte es auch nur, wenn sich Kunden beschweren ^^


----------



## Waldelfe77 (3. Juni 2014)

Klingt doch so, als wär alles ok.


----------

